# 82nd ADC(S) Removed; Sent Home from Afghanistan



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2012)

http://fayobserver.com/articles/2012/05/11/1176788?sac=fo.military




> The Army is investigating Brig. Gen. Jeffrey A. Sinclair, who has been reassigned from Afghanistan back to Fort Bragg, officials said Friday.
> 
> Earlier this month, Sinclair was removed from his job as the 82nd Airborne Division's deputy commanding general for support in Afghanistan. He had been deputy commander since July 2010.
> 
> "This is a criminal investigation," said Ben Abel, a Fort Bragg spokesman.




The underlined part makes me believe this isn't a run-of-the-mill "booze and/or women" offense.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2012)

He's screwed regardless.
Retires as a Col, or BG; but retires.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2012)

I'll bet this story is chock full o' awesome.


----------



## IT101 (May 12, 2012)

With 26, going on 27, years of service, he's still a made man when it comes to retirement. He'll be pulling a hair shy of $7K/month, and that's if he gets busted down.

Still, depending on the circumstances, that's a perfectly good career in the civilian sector that just got shot to hell.


----------



## DA SWO (May 13, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> http://fayobserver.com/articles/2012/05/11/1176788?sac=fo.military
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He have a female exec?


----------



## Etype (May 13, 2012)

IT101 said:


> Still, depending on the circumstances, that's a perfectly good career in the civilian sector that just got shot to hell.


His career as a civilian will be just fine as long as it is in politics- preferably as a democrat.


----------



## IT101 (May 13, 2012)

Etype said:
			
		

> His career as a civilian will be just fine as long as it is in politics- preferably as a democrat.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's only if you screw the people you make the policies for, no? Otherwise he'd be a crappy politician.


----------



## Etype (May 13, 2012)

True, but he's trying.  He's trying to accrue several glaring deficiencies before he makes his bid for office, that seems to be the way it's done.


----------



## Viper1 (May 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> http://fayobserver.com/articles/2012/05/11/1176788?sac=fo.military
> 
> 
> 
> The underlined part makes me believe this isn't a run-of-the-mill "booze and/or women" offense.


 
My sources in the 82nd are telling me its the latter.


----------



## RetPara (May 15, 2012)

Either the Army still has a way to go to catch up with the Navy in this regard; or the Army has kept it out of the press.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I'll bet this story is chock full o' awesome.


 
"Awesome" it is.

http://news.yahoo.com/us-general-charged-adultery-other-sex-crimes-193011953.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (AP) — An Army brigadier general who served five combat tours in Iraq and Afghanistan has been charged with *forcible sodomy*, multiple counts of adultery and having inappropriate relationships with several female subordinates, two U.S. defense officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Jeffrey A. Sinclair faces possible courts martial on charges that include *forced sex*, wrongful sexual conduct, violating an order, possessing pornography and alcohol while deployed, and misusing a government travel charge card and filing fraudulent claims.


 
"Forced sex" would be rape, right? So....why not call it rape?

Then there was this interesting nugget I wasn't aware of:



> It's rare for an Army general to face court martial. There have been only two cases in recent years.
> 
> Earlier this year, Army Brig. Gen. Roger Duff pleaded guilty to charges of conduct unbecoming an officer, *wearing unauthorized awards or ribbons* and making a false official statement. He was sentenced to two months confinement and dismissal from the military. Under a pre-trial agreement, only the dismissal may be imposed. The case is still pending, said Army spokesman George Wright.
> 
> Prior to that, Maj. Gen. David Hale pleaded guilty to seven counts of conduct unbecoming an officer and one count of making a false statement, also in connection with adultery. He was fined $10,000 and was ordered to retire at the reduced rank of brigadier general, Wright said.


 
SUH-WEEEEET! General Officers posing? Right on...must be freedom of speech or something since Stolen Valor doesn't exist....


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder how many speeches he gave on integrity, honor, and accountability. Toolshed..


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why the FUCK would you compromise yourself in the twilight of your illustrious career as an O7 just for a 30 second knee shaker? Regardless of how hot she is...

That Court Martial Board will have so much Brass on it, it will amount to the GDP of a small Nation..LOL


----------



## RetPara (Sep 27, 2012)

Retirement.... if he is allowed to retire instead of resign in lieu of court martial (is that still in the UCMJ?).  IF he is court-martial-ed, that can result in a federal felony conviction and the status as federal sexual offender.  NOT something that adds to a resume.... 

One of the articles on this states that changes to the UCMJ were made this year.  What changes?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2012)

RetPara said:


> Retirement.... if he is allowed to retire instead of resign in lieu of court martial (is that still in the UCMJ?). IF he is court-martial-ed, that can result in a federal felony conviction and the status as federal sexual offender. NOT something that adds to a resume....
> 
> One of the articles on this states that changes to the UCMJ were made this year. What changes?


 
One of the changes was to toss the ridiculous "sodomy" regulation.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 27, 2012)

Earlier story said he came to the Division from JSOC, awesome for both units.

I also find ZERO in regards to BG Duff's CM.  Does anyone here remember seeing a story about him?  Intereting that they could have CM'd a BG and not one news story appears about it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2012)

Irish said:


> Why the FUCK would you compromise yourself in the twilight of your illustrious career as an O7 just for a 30 second knee shaker? Regardless of how hot she is...
> 
> That Court Martial Board will have so much Brass on it, it will amount to the GDP of a small Nation..LOL


 
He has probably been doing this, and getting away with it, for much of his career.  He probably got caught up in the power and thought himself untouchable.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 27, 2012)

He was also 3rd Batt's S4 and HHC Cdr in the early 90's....


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> He has probably been doing this, and getting away with it, for much of his career. He probably got caught up in the power and thought himself untouchable.


 

Well, aint karma a biatch!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2012)

They shouldn't let him retire as a BG.  They should do a lengthy and painful investigation, and make him retire at the highest grade in which he served honorably.  If that's captain... oh well, shouldn't have been a shitbag officer.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Brings that old thread (Toxic Leadership in the Army) back to mind. Granted this General Officer is not a representation of all Army officers, but I think it kind of drives home some of the point. How in the fuck can Officer make rank above a 1LT without these shortcomings being identified. Why is there not a better quality control measure in place on NCO’s and Officers alike? I mean really anyone can fake the funk in a course, get through a leadership school, etc. I would like to see this assholes OER’s for the last 20 years, I bet they are all perfect and shit…All while he has been bending the rules, punishing other soldiers for misdeeds and otherwise doing as he feels, just as long as the next higher ups don’t get too ticked off.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 27, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> They shouldn't let him retire as a BG. They should do a lengthy and painful investigation, and make him retire at the highest grade in which he served honorably. If that's captain... oh well, shouldn't have been a shitbag officer.


 
Never been a fan of the "resignation instead of court martial" thingy.  Seems like a cop out.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 27, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> They shouldn't let him retire as a BG. They should do a lengthy and painful investigation, and make him retire at the highest grade in which he served honorably. If that's captain... oh well, shouldn't have been a shitbag officer.


That will probably happen.

We will see how this turns out.



0699 said:


> Never been a fan of the "resignation instead of court martial" thingy. Seems like a cop out.


Generally done to protect the service, but you don't (rarely) see that these days.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Sep 29, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I wonder how many speeches he gave on integrity, honor, and accountability. Toolshed..


 
Pretty much sums it up. What a piece. It's a slap in the face to everyone that does the right thing in that division and for JSOC.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 30, 2012)

SOWT said:


> That will probably happen.
> 
> We will see how this turns out.
> 
> ...


 
It would better protect the service if they require courts martial instead of accepting "cop-out" resignations.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 30, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> It would better protect the service if they require courts martial instead of accepting "cop-out" resignations. Just my 2 cents.


 
I agree, but this was primarily a pre-internet action.  Let the guy slink out the door and avoid bad publicity.
Not saying it was the right thing to do, just that is what was done.

My guess is he pleads and retires as a Col (unless the investigation turns up other victims).


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2012)

SOWT said:


> I agree, but this was primarily a pre-internet action. Let the guy slink out the door and avoid bad publicity.
> Not saying it was the right thing to do, just that is what was done.
> 
> My guess is he pleads and retires as a Col (unless the investigation turns up other victims).


 
Which brings me back to a point made in one of my posts: how is "forced sex" not "rape" and shouldn't THAT crime warrant time behind bars?

Forced sex...regardless of the "force" applied, be it physical or something else like blackmail or one's career progression, sounds like rape to me so how in the world could anyone even consider anything less than jail?

The Army would basically say "Hey, rape's cool with us." if this guy retires with ANYTHING.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Sep 30, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> The Army would basically say "Hey, rape's cool with us."


 
Can I get moved from the Aid and Litter Team to the Rape and Pillage Team?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 3, 2012)

One day...when CID files a case it will go straight to the prosecutors office and through the trail process, instead of going through the dirtbags commander.  Just like the real world....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2012)

Update:
http://t.news.msn.com/us/prosecutors-allege-5-women-in-generals-sex-crimes



> Prosecutors in Sinclair's case alleged at Monday's hearing that the crimes occurred between 2007 and 2012 in places including Iraq, Afghanistan and Germany, as well as Fort Bragg and Fort Hood in Texas.
> In one case, prosecutors also said that *S**inclair threatened one woman's career, as well as her life and the lives of her relatives, if she told anyone about his actions*.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Update:
> http://t.news.msn.com/us/prosecutors-allege-5-women-in-generals-sex-crimes


 

Wow, wtf that's wild.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2012)

> Sinclair's attorney asked for the charges to be thrown out, arguing that the prosecutors had read confidential emails between the general and his defense. Defense attorney Lt. Col. Jackie Thompson said this violated his client's rights and asked that new prosecutors be brought in to try the case.


 
I really hope the guy doesn't walk because of this and I still don't understand why he isn't charged with rape.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2012)

http://t.news.msn.com/us/female-officers-sent-nude-photos-to-general-accused-of-sex-crimes




> Two female Army officers testified Wednesday they provided nude photos to a general facing sex crime charges.
> The Fayetteville Observer reported (http://bit.ly/PDPXhc ) that the married captain testified that Brig. Gen. Jeffrey Sinclair repeatedly asked her to send him nude photos of herself, which she said made her uncomfortable. Eventually, she said she placated the married general by sending him downloaded pornographic photos that were digitally altered to add her face.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 8, 2012)

Good lord.


----------



## CDG (Nov 8, 2012)

:ehh:  Jesus christ.  The tangled webs we weave.


----------



## CDG (Nov 8, 2012)

And now this.  Guy violated every single one of the UCMJ codes.  ;)

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/11/commander-relieved-court-martialed-for-violating-entire-ucmj/


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2012)

"improper use of a countersign,"  lol

I wonder how many people this "article" will get...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's the perp's most recent command photo:


----------



## RetPara (Jan 23, 2013)

Gen Sinclair was arraigned yesterday and deferred making a plea.

Also yesterday this site came up on line....   http://www.sinclairinnocence.com/

Contains excerpts of polygraphs, victims diary, and victims attempt to recent accusation.....  Read some of the accusers writings...  batshit crazy comes to mind.  It would seem though that some women are drawn to that kind of relationship though.....


----------



## Teufel (Jan 23, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> "Awesome" it is.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-general-charged-adultery-other-sex-crimes-193011953.html
> 
> ...


 
Maybe it was surprise sex.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 23, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> "Awesome" it is.
> 
> "Forced sex" would be rape, right? So....why not call it rape?
> 
> Then there was this interesting nugget I wasn't aware of:


 
Maybe it was surprise sex.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Maybe it was surprise sex.


She was surprised he could get it up?


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2013)

LMAO!!!!! I imagine Jim Gavin is rolling in his grave right now.



> The married general couldn't stay away from a captain on his staff. She fell hard for her boss and called him "Poppa Panda Sexy Pants."


 
http://www.stripes.com/news/us/sord...as-sinclair-court-martial-approaches-1.235531



> where the Army is girding — for only the third time in half a century — to court-martial one of its generals.


 
Bales goes to trial in record time, Hasan's just started, and of all the GO misconduct only 3 have gone to trial in a half century? It makes you wonder about the military justice system.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> LMAO!!!!! I imagine Jim Gavin is rolling in his grave right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most GO's resign(retire) in lieu of.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Most GO's resign(retire) in lieu of.



Yep.  Sinclair probably would have too, and kept his massive pension and the prestige of being a GO.  I'm glad he didn't get the chance.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep.  Sinclair probably would have too, and kept his massive pension and the prestige of being a GO.  I'm glad he didn't get the chance.


Wonder why the CPT turned herself in?
Maybe she figured he was only interested in Sex?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wonder why the CPT turned herself in?
> Maybe she figured he was only interested in Sex?



Didn't the article say that she found out he was sexually involved with another captain, and that's what prompted her to turn him in?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Didn't the article say that she found out he was sexually involved with another captain, and that's what prompted her to turn him in?


Maybe, the 2nd article said he was having relations with multiple females, so she may have become upset.  She received a GOMR IIRC, that caps her career at O-3.  Hope she enjoys the Army Reserve.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2013)

MG Penn, who was an interviewee (one of the MGs looked at for jury duty) in that artical, was my Btn Commander on my first deployment. Too bad he didn't make it on the jury, I'm sure would've been pretty convincing to the other jurors to fry BG Sinclair.

ETA: He was a LTC in 2005 and a COL in 2008, not too shabby on the promotions BG & MG in 5 years , espeically for a NG Infantry officer...


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Didn't the article say that she found out he was sexually involved with another captain, and that's what prompted her to turn him in?


 

Pimpin' ain't easy.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wonder why the CPT turned herself in?



She was an idiot.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 18, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> She *is* an idiot.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Which brings me back to a point made in one of my posts: how is "forced sex" not "rape" and shouldn't THAT crime warrant time behind bars?
> 
> Forced sex...regardless of the "force" applied, be it physical or something else like blackmail or one's career progression, sounds like rape to me so how in the world could anyone even consider anything less than jail?
> 
> The Army would basically say "Hey, rape's cool with us." if this guy retires with ANYTHING.



It is due to the Department of Justice definition of rape during the start of the trial. As it was written, rape was only forcible male penile penetration of a female vagina. However, the DoJ formally updated the Uniform Crime Reporting program definition on 3 May 2013.

Pre-2013 Definition by DoJ:


> Forcible rape, as defined in the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting (UCR) Program, is the carnal knowledge of a female forcibly and against her will. Attempts or assaults to commit rape by force or threat of force are also included; however, statutory rape (without force) and other sex offenses are excluded.



2013 Re-write by DoJ:


> Penetration, no matter how slight, of the vagina or anus with any body part or object, or oral penetration by a sex organ of another person, without the consent of the victim. This definition includes any gender of victim or perpetrator. Sexual penetration means the penetration, no matter how slight, of the vagina or anus with any body part or object, or oral penetration by a sex organ of another person, or by a sex-related object. This definition also includes instances in which the victim is incapable of giving consent because of temporary or permanent mental or physical incapacity (including due to the influence of drugs or alcohol) or because of age. Physical resistance is not required on the part of the victim to demonstrate lack of consent.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Wonder why the CPT turned herself in?
> Maybe she figured he was only interested in Sex?





surgicalcric said:


> She* is* an idiot.



Had to continue using the pre-established fix.

Lead Prosecutor wanted to drop the case when defense proved the CPT lied under oath.
Appears he had a nervous breakdown of sorts, so he was removed (and his career is over).
New JAG is going to need time to look over and press on.

So the Lead JAG says we don't have a case because she lied under oath, and I have to go to trial because of political pressure, violating my oath as an Officer and Lawyer,  sprong, bong, pop, ssssss; nervous breakdown.

I think Sinclair had an affair, and he did it with a crazy woman who thought she was going to become Mrs Sinclair.  That didn't work out, so she dropped a dime on lover boy, nuking herself in the process.

Combat Arms ought to be fun in a few years.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 5, 2014)

So this fits in with the SMA's grooming standards?


----------



## RetPara (Mar 5, 2014)

This whole mess makes a bar fight over a tripper look rational and organized....


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2014)

The Army needs to let him plead guilty tp the affair, and retire as a Col, then everyone can go away quietly.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 6, 2014)

SOWT said:


> The Army needs to let him plead guilty tp the affair, and retire as a Col, then everyone can go away quietly.


Looks like that is what is happening.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/0...ser-counts-denies-assault/ ?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2014)

This case gets stranger and stranger by the day:
http://www.stripes.com/news/us/judg...erfered-in-sinclair-sex-assault-case-1.272177

Prosection team just got caught witholding evidence; evidence that indicate Undue Command Influence.  Which explains the 1st prosecutors apparent nervous breakdown a little better.

Star Witness perjured herself, XVIII Airborne Corps Commander acted inappropriatly, Victim's Advocate (another JAG Officer) acted inappropriately, LTC Running the VA Office is accused of misconduct, Seniors JAG's at Ft Bragg violating the Law to get a conviction, and engaging in pre-trial shenanigans.

I really wish my wife could retire from the Reserves and Civil Service, I am Army'd out.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 11, 2014)

This whole affair just makes me disgusted.  All because two people couldn't keep it in their pants.  Between this, the National Guard funeral photo scandal, and the POW/MIA flag photo scandal, I'm surprised the public hasn't gone in more uproar.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 11, 2014)

On other note, JAG has checklists on how NOT to screw up with proceedings i.e. undue command influence, rights readings, etc.  How do we keep messing this up?!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> On other note, JAG has checklists on how NOT to screw up with proceedings i.e. undue command influence, rights readings, etc.  How do we keep messing this up?!


Promoting "yes men/women" and not caring about ethical lapses until it hits CNN or Fox.

My wife is actually pretty upset wit her "beloved" JAG Corps, especially since this taint will hit a GO she really respected.  

The Clinton era Officers are firmly in charge. Too bad.


----------



## CDG (Mar 12, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> I'm surprised the public hasn't gone in more uproar.


 
I agree with your post, but I also think this is indicative of just how little attention the public at large really pays to the military.  Far too busy worrying about the Kardashians and what athlete went to what team recently.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 12, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> On other note, JAG has checklists on how NOT to screw up with proceedings i.e. undue command influence, rights readings, etc.  How do we keep messing this up?!



Too many CGs, COs, and SgtMajs who think they're god-like.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 20, 2014)

Just is served 

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...7/No-jail-time-Sinclair-reprimanded-fined-20K


> *No jail time: Sinclair reprimanded, docked $20K*
> FORT BRAGG, N.C. — An Army general who carried on a three-year affair with a captain and had two other inappropriate relationships with subordinates was reprimanded and docked $20,000 in pay Thursday, avoiding jail time in one of the military's most closely watched courts-martial.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Jeffrey A. Sinclair, the former deputy commander of the storied 82nd Airborne Division, was believed to be the highest-ranking U.S. military officer ever court-martialed on sexual assault charges, but earlier this week those charges were dropped when he pleaded guilty to inappropriate relationships with the three women.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, no double-standard between GO's and other ranks....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 20, 2014)

A part of me thinks the whole deal with him being given a general court was bullshit. From what I can tell that Captain got her panties in a bind and wanted to burn this dude down. 

If there was a true sexual assault there is no way he would have walked on a reprimand and $20k fine.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 20, 2014)

Privilege of rank I guess...


----------



## Scotth (Mar 20, 2014)

It may have been jilted lovers an some exaggeration involved in the case.  If an E-6 was accused of the same conduct regardless of jail time they would be out the door with no pension and no rank don't pass go and don't collect two hundred dollars.

What was the prosecutor thinking about when they didn't at least take a rank?  Way to give the Army a second black eye.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 20, 2014)

This sends a strong message about the no tolerance policy the Army has for sexual offenses and sexual harassment...:whatever:

Think they need to update the SHARP video training to include ranking officers and junior officers......instead of showing silly video stories of private snuffy doing stupid things.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2014)

Scotth said:


> It may have been jilted lovers an some exaggeration involved in the case.  If an E-6 was accused of the same conduct regardless of jail time they would be out the door with no pension and no rank don't pass go and don't collect two hundred dollars.
> 
> What was the prosecutor thinking about when they didn't at least take a rank?  Way to give the Army a second black eye.


He still can lose a Star.

Officers have to go before a Grade Determination Board after a Courts Martial.  They will use the start date of the affair to determine his final grade (Col or LTC).

FWIW- an Enlisted Soldier can sometimes get a CM Grade Reduction reversed to retire at a higher rank.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 24, 2014)

Happened once that I know of Bragg.  Early 80's a SGM got a NO-GO at the throat cutting station when he tried to take his wife out on post.  She was running around with a younger NCO (presented at trial).   SGM got 5 years at Leavenworth, no fine, no discharge, reduced to Private.  Retired as a Major.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 20, 2014)

Lost two ranks and retired LTC.  Better than I thought it would be.

"Jeffrey Sinclair will be retired at the lower rank as punishment for his inappropriate conduct with women under his command, the Army said in a statement. This is the first time in a decade that the Army has reduced a retiring general officer in rank so severely.

Retiring at this lower rank means that Sinclair will not receive benefits he was entitled to as Brigadier General."

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/army-gen-jeffrey-sinclair-accused-sexual-assault-demoted-n136746


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Lost two ranks and retired LTC.  Better than I thought it would be.
> 
> "Jeffrey Sinclair will be retired at the lower rank as punishment for his inappropriate conduct with women under his command, the Army said in a statement. This is the first time in a decade that the Army has reduced a retiring general officer in rank so severely.
> 
> ...


He also has a Federal Conviction which will impact his post military employment ( losing your clearance sucks).


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm surprised the Army did that. Wonder if they were sending a message or he pissed off someone?


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2014)

JAB said:


> If there was a true sexual assault there is no way he would have walked on a reprimand and $20k fine.



I witnessed a sexual assault, reported it. CID was involved after I threatened my 1st SGT with going over his head when he tried to brush it aside. During the investigation it turned out that an additional 13 people had been assaulted by him. CID made big noises about doing this and that and theat thay would give regular updates to the victims about the process and upcoming trial etc...
The offender was removed from our deployment, we deployed.......... never heard another word about it again.

Turns out the offender was discharged and lost all benefits but no trial and the victims were ignore by the system.

Integrity HOOAH!


----------



## Scotth (Jun 21, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm surprised the Army did that. Wonder if they were sending a message or he pissed off someone?



Sometimes you just have to be satisfied with the results.

Hopefully it cost him a couple grand a month in total retirement compensation times 12 months times 20 years and that adds up and feels kind of good to see that taken away.

Like SOWT said, losing that security clearance means no post-military cushy civilian contractor/consultant gig either because he is damaged goods.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> I witnessed a sexual assault, reported it. CID was involved after I threatened my 1st SGT with going over his head when he tried to brush it aside. During the investigation it turned out that an additional 13 people had been assaulted by him. CID made big noises about doing this and that and theat thay would give regular updates to the victims about the process and upcoming trial etc...
> The offender was removed from our deployment, we deployed.......... never heard another word about it again.
> 
> Turns out the offender was discharged and lost all benefits but no trial and the victims were ignore by the system.
> ...



That's all kinds of fucked up...and exactly what needs to be front page news.


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2014)

JAB said:


> That's all kinds of fucked up...and exactly what needs to be front page news.



I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2014)

He 'got away with it" because she was a lunatic, and she lied to investigators.

Most of their sex was consensual, he's through and her career is over also.

IMHO: She got mad that he wasn't going to leave his wife and decided to take him out.
She forgot rule 1 applies to both parties.


----------



## reed11b (Jun 22, 2014)

It may be more than was expected, but it is still far less than any enlisted person charged with the same would have received.
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 22, 2014)

reed11b said:


> It may be more than was expected, but it is still far less than any enlisted person charged with the same would have received.
> Reed


Did the SMA get a rank reduction?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 22, 2014)

reed11b said:


> It may be more than was expected, but it is still far less than any enlisted person *charged* with the same would have received.
> Reed



Convicted you mean?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 23, 2014)

reed11b said:


> It may be more than was expected, but it is still far less than any enlisted person charged with the same would have received.
> Reed



It depends. I learned the hard way that UCMJ means business when it says legal separation is not recognized when up on an adultery charge. Even if the divorce takes nearly four years to finish, it's still adultery until that gavel drops. My punishment: company grade Art. 15, loss of pay for one month, reduction in rank from SPC to PFC. 

Probably helped that I wasn't accused of raping anyone.


----------



## reed11b (Jun 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Did the SMA get a rank reduction?


 SMA and 1SGT are not exactly the same as some PFC or SPC.
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2014)

reed11b said:


> SMA and 1SGT are not exactly the same as some PFC or SPC.
> Reed


But similar to BG, and that's the point.
Besides when was the last time a PFC had an affair like this one?
I can't think of an occurrence, but I don't read the Army Blotter on a daily basis, so someone here can give a good example.


----------

